
Ask HN: How to do Code Reviews as the only developer in company? - casper345
I am the only developer at my company and even though I create the architecture, I am fresh out of college so I know my coding needs work. I have been reading books like Clean Code but nothing beats an actual person? or does it? What can I do to improve my coding when its just myself.
======
tjr
It would be best to have another person review your code, but if that is
literally not an option...

You could develop checklists and coding standards based on _Clean Code_ and
other similar resources, and then, dedicate some code review time to try to
take an unbiased look at your code and compare it to the checklists.

These same resources could then be used for code reviews should you ever have
a second developer on staff.

~~~
java-man
in my experience, the author of the code cannot (easily) see own mistakes. you
actually want a different person to look at the code to find issues.

if this is not a option, write extensive tests.

------
savethefuture
Ask a friend, if your code is not sensitive. Try writing performance tests and
use vetting or debug tools to find things you haven't thought about.

